# Moving Irrigation and adding MP rotator?



## Cook (Apr 29, 2021)

My Zone 1 has 5 heads; 3 of which are traditional rotator heads and 2 are the small pop ups. The small pop ups are used to cover a strip between the driveway and an island. I'm trying to get better coverage in this area and my thought is to replace the two small pop ups (highlighted with an orange star in the photo below) with MP rotator MPSS530 nozzles, which are 5x30 strip coverage. Unfortunately between the driveway and island is 10ft not 5ft. Also, between the mailbox and first head, I have 15ft, and then 20ft until the next small pop up, which means if I add another here, I'd be doubling the majority of that area. I can relocate it up towards my house, but then i'd be running into a rotator head from Zone 2. Any suggestions on heads and placement? this has always been a challenging area.

Side note: ignore the poa and my bed, which desperately needs some dividing and rearrangement this fall :lol:


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

MP Rotators can span the distance you need. I would check the systems gpm's and then potentially convert the area between the street and bed and between the bed and driveway to rotators. I would also try to achieve head to head coverage and place mp rotators that spray from the bed towards the driveway and then from the driveway towards the beds as well.

There's only one area of my yard that I doesn't have h2h coverage and it should. It's 15 feet and very shady I use the smaller hunter pgj rotors but there's one part that isn't shady and I had to bump the nozzle up to a 5 gpm nozzle to get enough water down along with overshoot my yard by about 2 feet to cover the entire area. In the future I plan to switch to mp rotators and get h2h coverage.


----------



## Cook (Apr 29, 2021)

thanks!


----------

